# Vintage (Second Hand) Watch Straps



## cutandpaste (Jun 30, 2010)

Well then, I have a couple of vintage Smiths watches (which I will upload shortly) but don't feel the the straps that they currently with suit them. Does anyone know of a good place to purchase such straps other than ebay, as I've tried looking and there isn't a great deal available. If not, does anyone have any which they would part with for a few quid.

Asking on here is my penultimate resort, the final being buying old watches of ebay and nabbing the strap. Although this will no doubt be more expensive.

On a side note, my Astral is very difficult to wind and keeps time for only a few hours. Can someone recommend someone around the Solihull region for repairs.

Anyway, here they are;


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

cutandpaste said:


> Well then, I have a couple of vintage Smiths watches (which I will upload shortly) but don't feel the the straps that they currently with suit them. Does anyone know of a good place to purchase such straps.


Hello cutandpaste

...And welcome to









You should find a good selection of watchstraps Here :grin:


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

It sounds like its in need of a service, send our host, Roy an Email.

It dosen't take much to pop it in the post.

If he's too busy he may be able to recommend someone.

regards steve


----------

